# should i get '04 330ci OR '03 330i ZHP ?



## KobeCow (Jun 6, 2003)

all this talk here about the ZHP is getting me excited.

Stick shift on both...

i still much prefer the Coupe look over the Sedan. The coupes also have the new adaptive headlights and LED taillights.

but then the 330i ZHP will have 0-60 in 5.9sec and better lookin' wheels. Suede "like" material and fake aluminum trim is FUGLY.
the REAL aluminum trim on my B6 A4 is AWESOME.

dam.. now i'm a bit swayed towards a sedan! just a bit.

please help!!!
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## KobeCow (Jun 6, 2003)

*hey it's you again!*

i've always luved the coupes. but the ZHP sounds tempting.

i used to have a '01 325ci - miss it dearly
now have a '02 A4 - also luv it, but it's not bimmer!


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Get what you feel you like better regarding style, if you prefer coupes, then get a coupe, or you'll be regretting changing your gut instinct.

My big roadblock was "325 loaded, or 330 stripper?" (I had a certain amount I could afford) I went with gut feeling and got a 330ci with the SP/Moon. HP beats bells and whistles any day IMO


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Slightly used (but not abused) E46/M3?


----------



## ta330ci (Apr 4, 2003)

I got the '04 330ci coupe over the ZHP much for the same reasons you mentioned - I don't like the ZHP interior and I prefer the coupe's exterior design. I think the coupe looks a lot more aggressive than the sedan and it's plenty fast with the six speed. I've seen 0-60 times of 5.8 sec for a 330ci coupe in some of the car magazines (BMW's estimates are always conservative it seems). Either way you'll end up with a great car. Here's a pic of my 3 week old baby.


----------



## eliyale (May 9, 2003)

AFAIK, the aluminum trim in the ZHP is real. The Titanium trim in the standard 3-series is fake.

If you don't like the dark interior, you can warm it up considerably with alternate color/upholstery combos. I haven't seen a pic, but I suspect that natural brown leather would look great with the black cube trim. Gray leather would look good with either silver or black cube. 

Does anyone know whether you get a leather shift book and parking brake cover when you order leather? If so, you could replace the Alcantara wheel with a leather M-wheel and you'd have a complete leather interior. You could sell the original wheel on ebay, probably for a profit.

Don't know if you've seen a ZHP in person, but I think it looks quite a bit different from the standard sedan and more "aggressive" than the coupe. Looks really great in Imola Red (of course I'm biased here). 

An observation: if the mags can get 5.8-5.9 in a 330i vs. BMW's specs that are .5 sec higher, the ZHP is probably similarly underrated.

Resale value will probably be better for the ZHP.

Intangible factor: the ZHP is distinctive, the BMW of the moment. Depending on who you believe, there are only 1000 manual and 3000 auto ZHP's planned for production. For once, I have a car that no one else has... and I'm really enjoying that. 

I would like the adaptive headlights and LED brake lights, but that's really no big deal. Like you, I also wouldn't mind a more luxurious interior. And if I had custom ordered, I would have deleted the rear spoiler. 

That said, I wouldn't trade this car for anything. You take through the twisties once, and all of your questions will be answered!


----------



## KobeCow (Jun 6, 2003)

*can leather be ordered with ZHP?*

if so, what parts will be leather besides the seats?
i really hate the ZHP steering wheel texture.


----------



## AlpWhite04 (Mar 12, 2003)

It was a very easy decision for me and IMO, the 18" wheel option on the 04 Ci's look incredible in person :thumbup:

Also, I am a two-door man and mine came with Pilot Sports


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I'd go with the ZHP. :thumbup: I'd love to be able to get out of my coupe and into a ZHP, but that's not going to happen until pigs can fly.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: can leather be ordered with ZHP?*



KobeCow said:


> *if so, what parts will be leather besides the seats?
> i really hate the ZHP steering wheel texture. *


You can sell the wheel and get more then enough to buy a regular M wheel :thumbup:


----------



## eliyale (May 9, 2003)

*Re: can leather be ordered with ZHP?*



KobeCow said:


> *if so, what parts will be leather besides the seats?
> i really hate the ZHP steering wheel texture. *


You can order the leather package as a stand alone option on the ZHP, same price as on the standard 330i. I did a search, and the package is the same except for the steering wheel. You get an Alcantara wheel whether you order leather or not. But like I said, it'd be easy to retrofit a leather wheel if that's what you want.

I go back and forth about the Alcantara. The grip is incredible, like glue. It's very comfortable, doesn't get hot in the sun or, presumably, cold in winter. You don't wind up with a sweaty back or sweaty palms like you do with leather. Evidently, it's a very durable material, easy to clean. It's much cheaper, of course. And it is part of the ZHP "package." Very different. Whether that's a good thing or not is your call.

By the same token, leather is more luxurious. You have more color choices. And resale might be higher with leather.

Just so you know, though, that you do have a choice. You can easily have complete leather or Alcantara upholstery depending on what you want.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

So Phil, did yours come with the usual ZHP trim bits (doors, mainly - I know about the alcantara and black/silver cube elements) and only leather on the seating surfaces?


----------



## piku (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: can leather be ordered with ZHP?*



KobeCow said:


> *if so, what parts will be leather besides the seats?
> i really hate the ZHP steering wheel texture. *


The seats will be the only leather part. The steering wheel, shift boot and brake cover will be alcantara.


----------



## Cal (Jan 4, 2002)

Wow, were did you get those figures from? That would make the manual 330ZHP pretty rare and unique.

I thought that anyone ordering a 330i could add the ZHP option. It's just an option just like SP, PP, etc...that's why I ask. Thanks!



eliyale said:


> *
> Intangible factor: the ZHP is distinctive, the BMW of the moment. Depending on who you believe, there are only 1000 manual and 3000 auto ZHP's planned for production. For once, I have a car that no one else has... and I'm really enjoying that.
> *


----------



## mark1 (Jun 7, 2003)

Go with the Coupe

Very close performance and much better styling IMHO


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Go with the ZHP Sedan.

Better performance and much better looking IMO.


----------



## eliyale (May 9, 2003)

Cal said:


> *Wow, were did you get those figures from? That would make the manual 330ZHP pretty rare and unique.
> 
> I thought that anyone ordering a 330i could add the ZHP option. It's just an option just like SP, PP, etc...that's why I ask. Thanks! *


These figures have been posted here and elsewhere. They allegedly come from a BMW-to-dealers letter instructing them to use this info as part of the sales pitch for ZHP... the collectible angle, etc.

I would think that it would be somewhat different from SP & PP since those packages mostly involve cosmetic changes. With ZHP, significant mechanical components are revised so it makes sense that there might be a limited parts supply and/or manufacturing capacity.


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

The ZHP interior package is awful indeed! The trim looks like something that was glued on at the last minute. And the "suede-like" material (Alcantara) is like putting together old rags.

Go for the coupe - it's a newer model year, it's got LED and adaptive lights. Furthermore, it ain't got an ugly interior.


----------



## bimmaboy23 (Jun 7, 2003)

there was a post on here for a coupe purchased in europe that had the zhp wheels on it...it was a blue convertible, and the coupe looked amazing with the zhp wheels...


----------



## intempo (Feb 19, 2003)

I was wrestling with the same question. I went with the coupe for exterior style, interior warmth (dark ZHP headliner is depressing), and lower cost. I figure I can add handling hardware any time I want for a lot less than the ZHP package. I test-drove a ZHP. You don't start feeling the extra HP until after 4K rpm. So on the rare occasions I am pushing the rpms to redline I may miss the 10 hp. However, every time I see the coupe and ride in the coupe I will appreciate the styling. 10hp trade for better styling is a fair trade-off IMO. 

One other reason that I am pleased with my decision. I did not like the slight booming resonance of the ZHP exhaust. This was noticeable in the cabin and I am sure would annoy me over time.


----------

